# Anyone need Fancy Guppies at tomorrow's club meeting?



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

If anyone needs any young fancy guppies, I can bring them to the DFWAPC meeting at Kim's tomorrow. These are the progeny from Cocobid's (Karen) that I got from her at Michael and Shanes place at the XMas meeting/party. Let me know and I'll bring some.

I can also bring a few Cherry Shrimp tomorrow.

I will check this thread before heading out tomorrow.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I could use some cherries for my other tanks if you have extra.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll take cherries if you have some to spare after tex gal


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

That's all the Cherries I have for now.

Any takers on the guppies?


----------

